# Call Quality



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a day one Galaxy Nexus just wanted to see if anyone been having issues with call quality. My experience every now and then when I am on the phone with people I can hear them fine but on their end it sounds all messed up and muffled it happens rarely its happen 3 to 5 times since I had the phone. Now I dont think me having it rooted is an issue. If it is let me know I have the latest bugless beast with the 4.0.4 radios and the latest IMO kernel on there.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I have this problem and it's slowly been getting worse and 3G drops out on me to and im all stock

Sent From My GNex


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I average 5k minutes a month, and on bt it goes from good to atrocious, with weird noises to muddled sound to ear splitting feedback like noises and even echo effects. Release day phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was first in line at my vzw store on release day as well. Mine make a loud squealing noise every once in a great while on the headset. Never had a problem with bt or speakerphone though. Its happened maybe 3 times since I bought the phone. I chalked it up to the phone switching from 4g to 3g inside my house. Never happens anywhere else.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Good to hear I'm not the only one hopefully I can get it replaced or something

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## djarmin (Jan 28, 2012)

I get the squeal noise when I am on phone and receive a new text or email.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here - squealing noise, popping and overall weirdness. This is on BT or phone speaker &#8230; a few weeks ago it was a constant issue (and it always seemed to happen between 4G to 3G handoffs). Occasionally it'd get to a point of complete static and I'd have to hang up and call the person back.

Recently though it has been MUCH better. Haven't noticed it in a while actually - and I haven't changed radios in quite a while (on 4.0.4 radios and stock ROM).

While it was happening I was calling Verizon constantly (one time the connection was so bad the rep could barely hear me), while they showed no issues in my area I can't help but wonder if they were upgrading/working on towers. It just seems odd to me that it was something that came on quickly (didn't have the issue in the first 2 months) and was gone just as quick as it came &#8230;

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

djarmin said:


> I get the squeal noise when I am on phone and receive a new text or email.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This is another thing I was thinking it could be. Although I never paid much attention to that part when I hung up the phone. So I guess that could have been it too. Whatever the case may be, it's all but stopped now. I haven't noticed it in about a month or so.


----------



## litrekid (Jan 7, 2012)

I also had the ear piercing sound in the beginning with my first phone. I have a third phone now and haven't had that problem for some time now. As for quality it seems to differ from conversation to conversation. Some are perfect and some I can hardly understand. Still hoping these are just bugs that will eventually be worked out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I called a Verizon rep yesterday on the problem actually and she told me to give it a week because there is an update that I should have anyway that is supposed to fix this problem. I get the squealing and fuzziness on about 1 of every 4 calls I make and 3g dropping puts couple times a day. Getting very annoying to say the least. When you pay full retail for the phone you expect it to be a little better then this

Sent From My GNex


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm on my third Nexus cuz of these sound issues. Squealing in my ear occasionally, callers can't hear me randomly or callers saying I sound demonic at times. Finally got a top tier tech after talking to about 10 techs and I sent my calls in the last 48hrs and now he filed a trouble ticket for me. He said that it hasn't been a known issue that people are reporting. So if guys are having this issue please call in and reported.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Call quality for me has been fine. Y'all should count yourselves lucky you haven't had to deal with Sprint's call "quality".


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

As far as I can tell, my call quality is better on the Galaxy Nexus compared to the Thunderbolt I used previously. I even had someone notice that they could hear me better. The Thunderbolt was not bad by any means, I never had any problems with it, so for this to be comparatively better means something to me.
An old trick someone mentioned back in my Droid 1 days is to disable "Voice Privacy" in call options and see if it improves call quality. I could never tell a difference, but it can't hurt to try it if you're having issues.


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

millersss said:


> I called a Verizon rep yesterday on the problem actually and she told me to give it a week because there is an update that I should have anyway that is supposed to fix this problem. I get the squealing and fuzziness on about 1 of every 4 calls I make and 3g dropping puts couple times a day. Getting very annoying to say the least. When you pay full retail for the phone you expect it to be a little better then this
> 
> Sent From My GNex


I think someone is full of it. I'd force the exchange. This isn't much of a known issue is it? I mean how many people are experiencing this issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

4.0.5 maybe? I read it hear

http://androidcommunity.com/android-4-0-5-coming-to-galaxy-nexus-early-next-month-20120320/

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------

